# Πληροφορίες για το φόρουμ μας  - Information > Aνακοινώσεις του Φόρουμ μας >  Nickame

## Maroulis Nikos

Σχετικά με τα nicname ισχύουν τα εξής :

Σχετικά με τα nickname ισχύουν τα εξής :
_Η ιστοσελίδα του Nautilia.gr μεταξύ άλλων φιλοξενεί και forum στους χρήστες της την δυνατότητα γόνιμης ανταλλαγής απόψεων και μηνυμάτων για ναυτιλιακά ζητήματα. Θεωρούμε ότι είναι μια φιλική παρέα με κοινά ενδιαφέροντα γύρω από την ναυτιλία και τη θάλασσα. Σε αυτό το πλαίσιο ο κάθε Έλληνας πολίτης σύμφωνα και με το άρθρο 5 του Συντάγματος έχει τη δυνατότητα να συμμετέχει στη διαδικτυακή αυτή παρέα και να εκθέτει τις σκέψεις του ή τις απόψεις του._
_Στα πλαίσια της συνταγματικής κατοχυρωμένης ελεύθερης ανάπτυξης της προσωπικότητας, της συμμετοχής στην κοινωνική ζωή του τόπου, του δικαιώματος του πληροφορείν και του πληροφορείσαι στην Κοινωνία της Πληροφορίας το Nautilia.gr δεν θεωρεί ότι είναι νομικά ορθό να θεσπίζει προληπτικώς ατομικά διοικητικά μέτρα εναντίον οιουδήποτε επιθυμεί να συμμετάσχει στο forum της ιστοσελίδας της ένεκα της επιλογής του ψευδώνυμου του. Πολλώ δε μάλλον όταν ο έλεγχος της ταυτοπροσωπίας ενός φυσικού προσώπου με τα στοιχειά που παραδίδονται στη διεύθυνση της ιστοσελίδας μ, δηλαδή ψευδώνυμο, ηλεκτρονικός λογαριασμός κ.ο.κ. , είναι τεχνικά αδύνατος χωρίς τη συνδρομή των δικαστικών αρχών. Εκ του περισσού σημειώνουμε ότι οιοδήποτε ψευδώνυμο, πολλώ δε μάλλον μιας κοινότυπης και αφαιρετικής λέξης δεν μπορεί να ταυτίζεται με το δικαίωμα της προσωπικότητας ή της ιδίας εικόνας συγκεκριμένου φυσικού ή νομικού προσώπου. Και τούτο διότι η επιλογή ενός ψευδώνυμου στο χώρο του διαδικτύου συνιστά έμπνευση και δικαίωμα του καθενός που δεν δύναται νομικά ωστόσο να το χρησιμοποιεί ή να το κατοχυρώσει κατ΄ αποκλειστικότητα σε όλο το κυβερνοχώρο παρά μόνο σε συγκεκριμένη ιστοσελίδα._
_Το Nautilia.gr πάντως σεβόμενο τη νομιμότητα διατηρεί το δικαίωμα να αποσύρει από το Forum του οιοδήποτε μήνυμα αναρτάται με περιεχόμενο προσβλητικό ή συκοφαντικό για την προσωπικότητα κάποιου ή ακόμα και αντίθετο στα χρηστικά ήθη σύμφωνα και με τους κανόνες άλλωστε που διέπουν τη λειτουργία του forum και έχουν αποδεχθεί οι χρήστες του._

----------

